# kilkusekundowe opóźnienie rozwiązywania nazw

## bartmarian

Witam,

nslookup rozwiązuje każdą nazwę błyskawicznie a firefox/thunderbird/opera

zalicza około 5 sekundową pauzę przed znalezieniem chociażby www.google.pl

nie mam ustawionego w systemie/programach żadnego proxy.

Kiedyś identycznie miałem na laptopie z ubuntu - samo przyszło, samo poszło.

W /etc/host.conf porządek wynosi hosts, bind i skończyły mi się pomysły.

KDE 4.5.1, w konfiguracji samego środowiska ustawione na bezpośrednie.

Pozdrawiam

PS na tym samym połączeniu (pppoe) 2008r2/PCBSD nie mają tego problemu.

----------

## dylon

Jeśli faktycznie te programy używają prawidłowych serwerów dns, to jedyne co mi przychodzi na razie na myśl, to... problemy z mtu.

----------

## bartmarian

Serwery dns są "moje", koncentrator pppoe też "mój", system nie posiada "swojego" (cache dns),

więc odpytuje to co mu daję (z automatu ustawia pppoe-server), ale dzięki za pomysł z MTU,

chociaż wchodząc np na gentoo.org czekam, ale kolejne podstrony otwiera "od ręki", do czasu aż

przeglądarka "zapomni" IP i jest oczekiwanie, w każdym razie dziękuję, sprawdzę MTU.

Być może pppoe-server który jest na mikrotiku, dostosowuje się do mojego MTU co chwilę

może zająć (chyba gdzieś widziałem taką opcję, chyba), po południu będę wiedział.

Pozdrawiam

----------

